# My new pup



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

8 weeks old this Sat, interested to hear opinions on play/behavior. First video the can makes no noise, second video the can is on hard floor and noisy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQV7qeAX2cM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM4jUFuqgYI


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I like to see stronger watering can drive at that age;-) 

Looks like a puppy to meO Sorry I have nothing constructive to offer except that puppies are really freakin' cute!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Way cute!!!! What a looker.... 

Only one thing....I would cut the handle off so that she does not get a leg stuck and injure herself...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Way cute!!!! What a looker....
> 
> Only one thing....I would cut the handle off so that she does not get a leg stuck and injure herself...


Great, thanks Carol. Handle removed, BTW pup is a he :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

oooops....HE is very handsome!!! lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Leave it on, get him ready for the OG. : )


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Whats the OG?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Object guard.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Leave it on, get him ready for the OG. : )


Yeah! hehehe
Very cute puppy. Good luck with him! 

Julie


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy, hes cute!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Object guard.


Thats in KNPV right? I'm interested in whats involved in OG, sounds interesting!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Boy, hes cute!


Thanks. His cuteness dissapears in a hurry if he catches me without a rag or a tug [-X He then transforms instantly into a Heathen and goes for feet/socks/pant legs!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Thanks. His cuteness dissapears in a hurry if he catches me without a rag or a tug [-X He then transforms instantly into a Heathen and goes for feet/socks/pant legs!


Ah, that's why the cute part is so essential. Without it, no one would ever have a puppy.


----------

